# Favourite websites



## choc0sweet (Apr 19, 2004)

i usually go to bettycrocker or nestle. what are some of your favs?

i particularly like websites with picturessss


----------



## RockAndFire (Apr 22, 2004)

www.allrecipes.com is a great resource for recipes. (no pictures tho, sorry)  BUT they have EVERYTHING there.  Every recipe is rated by stars (from zero to four stars).  You can also check feedback that other users have left for particular recipes.  This is very important because more often than not they will recommend changes that need to be made to the original recipe, so you don't make a mistake that they made.  I've made a soup (cream of mushroom) and some lemon poppyseed muffins from recipes from there, and they came out fantastic.  Just be sure to do your homework, and read the reviews for the particular recipe you are instersted in.


----------



## hihi (Apr 29, 2004)

*This one is QUICK *

I found this site very useful: 

www.search-for-quick-recipes.com 

It has quick recipes that take 15 minutes or less to make - very convenient for me, as I am always in a hurry. 

Cheers

Yummy


----------

